

Make Something Good Out Of Rejection - mansolo
http://fearlessstories.com/contributor/rejection/

======
nazgulnarsil
Rejection therapy is amazingly effective. Almost shockingly so. The effects
seem to last the rest of the day.

I didn't like the regular rejection therapy deck suggestions so I compiled my
own list.

* Ask a random person for their phone number without introducing yourself, explaining why, or anything.

* Ask people for money.

* Ask some store employee if it's alright for you to explore some employee-only area of the store, e.g. their back room, or behind a door marked "authorized personnel only".

* In general, go somewhere you're not supposed to be where someone is likely to discover you and kick you out.

* When you're leaving Point A for Point B, ask a stranger at Point A out of the blue if they'd like to travel to Point B with you.

* ”Do you have a minute to talk about [insert issue]?" Save some time by inventing your own issue.

* Ask someone on the street if you can have your picture taken with them.

* Ask for hugs/neck massages.

* Come to some sort of event. Ask if you can give a quick presentation on something before the main event.

* Ask someone to tie your shoes.

* Ask to trade clothes.

* Ask people to give you a ride to wherever you’re going.

* Ask for a bite/sip of someones’ food/drink.

* Ask someone to sing or dance right there in the street with you.

* Try to buy people’s personal effects, i.e. watches, glasses, phone, for a dollar

* Try to sell your own personal effects.

* Ask someone to rate your theatrical death.

* Ask to cut in line (start at the back and see how far forward you can get!)

* Ask to have a staring contest or thumb wrestling match.

* Ask for a discount on a purchase, or a free sample.

* Ask where people are going, then ask if you can come.

*Ask if you can pick someone up (if they are smaller) or if they can pick you up (if they are bigger).

~~~
meric
I'd be more afraid of a "Yes" than a "No" for some of these:

* When you're leaving Point A for Point B, ask a stranger at Point A out of the blue if they'd like to travel to Point B with you.

* Ask for a bite/sip of someones’ food/drink.

* Come to some sort of event. Ask if you can give a quick presentation on something before the main event.

* Ask to trade clothes.

* Try to sell your own personal effects.

------
kenrikm
It's so true, back when I was 18/19 years old I did cold call sales where I
would go out to area business and have them sign contracts for Advertising.
Many people would rather die than do that and to be honest I sat in my car
outside a business for a good 45 minutes the first time I had to do it. Once I
built up the nerve I went and did it and found that it was really not bad at
all they did not call the police or kick me out they would either say yes or
no and that was that. Eventually I could sign up ten or more business in a
single day just by walking in and talking to them.

TLDR: The fear of doing something is worse than actually doing it! Don't think
just do it and everything will be great.

